# tv converter box for digital tv



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what is the best brand of converter box to buy...I've read that some were having problems.....have any of you purchased and used your converter boxes yet? If so what brands do you recommend or not recommend .....?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you even need one? If you have cable tv or satelite you don't need one, right? You only need one if you are using an old tv with rabbit ears. Right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be correct Di


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Not necessarily, we have satalite but our package doesn't have the local channels so we still get them just not through satalite and we need to get a box to get them now. JUst a thought.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do you even need one? If you have cable tv or satelite you don't need one, right? You only need one if you are using an old tv with rabbit ears. Right?


 Yes that is right..  ...I just wanted to get one for the tv in the bedroom....that is not hooked up to satellite......they are giving out coupons for a big discount ......so I was wanting to get one....while they are giving them...  :thumbup:

https://www.dtv2009.gov/


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*We bought 2 of the converters and hooked them up because they said they would work now...welllllll they don't work LOL. I saw on the T.V. the other day where now you have to buy a new antenna to go with them too so I don't know if that's the problem or what. I'm just getting satellite and saying forget the converter LOL.*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We bought 2 of the converters and hooked them up because they said they would work now...welllllll they don't work LOL. I saw on the T.V. the other day where now you have to buy a new antenna to go with them too so I don't know if that's the problem or what. I'm just getting satellite and saying forget the converter LOL.


Did you do a scan through the converter box?
I hear... you need the on the roof antenna...if after doing a scan with the rabbit ears hooked up...and you don't get reception....you will need a roof antenna....
but I am agreeing with you ....I may want to stick with satellite.....what a pain..
They also say ...the newer TV's have it built in .....ours is like 3 :sigh: years old ...and I do not know ......if it has it .....and how to find out? But it is probably to old... :sigh:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Yeah we don't have rabbit ears. We have an antenna on the roof. We did the scan and it found nothing so I'm thinking you have to buy that antenna too for some reason. I just bought my kids a new T.V. like 2 years ago too GRRRRRR. You'd think they would be digital but I guess not. I don't know how to find out either. Satellite is sounding real good! LOL*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah we don't have rabbit ears. We have an antenna on the roof. We did the scan and it found nothing so I'm thinking you have to buy that antenna too for some reason. I just bought my kids a new T.V. like 2 years ago too GRRRRRR. You'd think they would be digital but I guess not. I don't know how to find out either. Satellite is sounding real good! LOL


Oh man....that is not fair.... a tv that is only a couple of year's old ...and they are not cheap..Grrrr..........now they already want us to upgrade ...I don't think so....
So it is either the antenna ...or getting a newer tv .....or satellite...
well it looks like satellite....is the winner for now...


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Something else you might want to check on is that not all local stations have switched completely to digital broadcasting yet, some are still analog, and if they are still analog it's not going to work through the converter box until they go to digital. Ours here are just now starting to slowly switch some of them to digital broadcast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey thanks....K-Ro...I appreciate that info....  :thumbup:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*According to my mom...so who knows LOL...she read on the DTV website somewhere where the converters should still work even if they haven't switched to digital yet.*


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I just had a bad experience today- the best received channel on my rabbit ear TV converted to digital early- it will not receive through the converter box. Says weak signal. If that one couldn't be received, then there is no hope for the others.
I would have to put up an outside antenna with no guarentee it would work. I think I will be TV less soon.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know how you feel ETR.. the channel that my favorite show is on went bye bye earlier this week :tear: 

I guess I can always get the season pack when it comes out maybe... even those are like $50.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> According to my mom...so who knows LOL...she read on the DTV website somewhere where the converters should still work even if they haven't switched to digital yet.


 some people have tried and not having much luck with it.... 



> I just had a bad experience today- the best received channel on my rabbit ear TV converted to digital early- it will not receive through the converter box. Says weak signal. If that one couldn't be received, then there is no hope for the others.
> I would have to put up an outside antenna with no guarentee it would work. I think I will be TV less soon.


 Oh I hope you won't be tv less.....The only thing you can do is ......either try to install on roof antenna or get satellite tv.....it comes with the locals  
I know ...  both costs money....



> I know how you feel ETR.. the channel that my favorite show is on went bye bye earlier this week :tear:
> 
> I guess I can always get the season pack when it comes out maybe... even those are like $50.


 Did you try the converter box yet ?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

No, we haven't ordered ours yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you do get one ........I pray..... it will work for you.... ray:


----------

